# Universal one-mix



## MKYxD (Nov 18, 2014)

Can someone explain to me how 2.6 fl oz of oil mixed with 1 gallon of fuel is good for 50:1, 40:1, 32:1, 24:1,16:1 ?

Tall timber universal one-mix 2-cycle engine oil claims 2.6 ounce to one gallon fuel is good for all those ratios.....HOW?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

This is “Old Technology” that I knew of in the 90s (All-In-One) but did not want to take a chance with my 2-Cycles then. The Key Is Synthetic Oil that I would not afford But I am going with it now with Newer And Old 2-Cycles. I used too much oil vs too little if I d/n have a needed mix.

My bigger gain was using Stabil Fuel Additive vs running engines “Bone Dry” Yearly. All of my 70s-80s 2-Cycles are still running Good And Happy! My Arm Is Tired, LOL!


----------



## AMSOIL (Jan 1, 2012)

Run 50:1 In all your 2 Cycle Equipment with a Synthetic brand of your choice. I would highly recommend you have an accurate Mix Ratio, a Hot Plug and verify your Plug Gap and you will be fine.


----------

